# New to rabbits, question



## vhstru (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi! I have a question for rabbit breeders.

Is their a good market for raising rabbits?

I am especially interested in Mini Rexes or Holland Lops. I am most interested in raising them for showing and maybe making stuffed animals with the pelts.

another question:

What do most of you use for a rabbitry? 

Could I see pictures? 

Thanks!!


----------



## trestlecreek (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say that it's a good $$ maker, but it is fun.
We really like to show them.
We just have several stacked cage systems in our barn.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

You will certainly not get rich with rabbits. 

 I just started my rabbitry SERIOUSLY this year and I had been raising and showing Mini Rex but changed everything and revamped my system and went with French Angoras since I love rabbits AND I love knitting and spinning.
 Just since August I have spent over $1500.00 and that is not counting shows, grooming equipment, food, hay, medications, supplements, cages, carriers.
 That is JUST rabbits themselves and the transport to get them back to my farm. I drove over 600 miles to buy my first 5 and then two weeks ago drove another 600 miles to get 4 new does and show at a big show, we stayed the weekend and it was over $900 for the entire weekend. And I am NOT doing this on a large scale, I only have 15 rabbits right now and only 9 are French Angora!

 If you are looking to show and breed and make this a hobby and do things well and right, you probably won't make a ton of money selling stock as you will be keeping the best for yourself first. Also the travel expenses for showing. 

 But if you get a good reputation (by showing and exposing your rabbits), you can make a little back for your hobby. Say enough for a vacation if you save it up or enough to pay for grain and hay if you use it as it comes in. 

 Like my first two FA litters are due in 4 days. I have had a waiting list for months already though and I am basically sold out already. I have also busted my butt exposing my rabbits and making sure people know I'm out here. I also go the extra mile, I will ship my rabbits and alot of breeders don't. 

 If I had just a pair and wasn't showing them, but bred them and was trying to sell my rabbits on craigslist or something, I probably wouldn't be doing too well. My breed is expensive though, anywhere from $60-$300 per rabbit. 

 Things to keep in mind.


----------



## freeb (Feb 14, 2010)

Mini rex are a popular breed, but if you want to raise these to sall for people to show i would recommend finding you a good pedigreed or registred set to start with. Most of my clients want registred rabbits and will pay extra for that. I sell all my registered stock on mini rex for $50-$125 each. Now my non registered stock sells for $25 each. Also take into consideration that mini rex dont have huge litters between 1-5. They will usually pick off the runt to only raise 4. I have 20 mini rex does right now with 3 different bucks. But i also raise alor of other breeds too.


----------



## currycomb (Feb 14, 2010)

we started out raising rabbits for our daughter's 4-H project, then some for meat, then some for pets, and now(i will get slammed for this i am sure) raising for the easter rush. our local farm store is going to purchase bunnies from us, 20 a week for 10 weeks to sell along with the chicks. i am supplying 2 stores, so 400 bunnies in 10 weeks. will see how this venture goes. last year they took 30 at each store the week before easter and sold out quickly, but corporate would not okay the purchase of more. a friend has been selling fryer rabbits all winter and cannot find or raise enough to meet demand. so depending on your area, and what you want to do they can pay the feed bill.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Feb 14, 2010)

currycomb said:
			
		

> we started out raising rabbits for our daughter's 4-H project, then some for meat, then some for pets, and now(i will get slammed for this i am sure) raising for the easter rush. our local farm store is going to purchase bunnies from us, 20 a week for 10 weeks to sell along with the chicks. i am supplying 2 stores, so 400 bunnies in 10 weeks. will see how this venture goes. last year they took 30 at each store the week before easter and sold out quickly, but corporate would not okay the purchase of more. a friend has been selling fryer rabbits all winter and cannot find or raise enough to meet demand. so depending on your area, and what you want to do they can pay the feed bill.


Watch for the rabbit rights people when you do that. They don't like breeders that sell for eatser. There is nothing wrong with selling them like that as long as they are healthy. if there are problems a lot of times its the new owners fault for impulse buying. Not yours.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Feb 14, 2010)

The best market for rabbits is rabbit shows. Show rabbits tend to have a higher value to them then your average pet rabbits do. But you have to start with the best you can afford, and it still doesn't mean you will make money. You have to learn what to look for for bod type, coat, flesh condition, etc. Rabbit breeding is just a fun hobby for most of us. That is it. Your average cull rabbit sells for about $5 each or less. You may end up having a lot of them butchered, or taking a loss on them at area livestock auctions.

I use stacking hutches for mine.


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## currycomb (Feb 15, 2010)

hey chinbunny, what kind of rabbit is that in your cage pic? i was given a buck the other day looks just like him. if anyone interested, he was a house bunny and needs a new home


----------

